# My 1st Try at Single Use Sugar Scrubs



## Soap-Goddess (Sep 15, 2009)

First I have to say thank you to Tincanac for posting the instructions for these. They are SO fun to make they are addicting. My daughter and I have had a blast the last two days 










Sugared Pumpkin & Hazelnut









Raspberry Vanilla

I have not had this much fun in the shop in a while. And I can sit while making these so it is something I can do while recovering from surgery. Yeah!
Thanks for looking 
Donna


----------



## littlepixie12 (Sep 15, 2009)

ooooh! they are beautiful!! How did you make them? Would you mind sharing your reciepe?

THANKS!


----------



## bubblefan (Sep 15, 2009)

WOW!  Those look great!  Just like gum drops.


----------



## Vic1963 (Sep 15, 2009)

Where are the instructions for those......they are AWESOME !!
You did a magnificent job...


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

They are for scrubbing what?


----------



## Soap-Goddess (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks! They are just SO much fun to make 
The instructions were re-posted from Brambleberries Blog as a result of a topic found here:
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13438&start=0

The original recipe came from the Soap and the Finer Things Blog and can be found here:
http://soap-queen.blogspot.com/2009/07/solid-bath-sugar-cubes-tutorial.html

CastorFan,
They are a single use sugar scrub for body exfolliating. You use them after you are done washing with soap and rinsingin the shower. Then take a cube, add a bit of water and rub/scrub your body to exfolliate, then rinse. It leaves your skin smooth, soft and moisturized 

Blessed Be,
Donna

EDITED: To correct Soap Queen tutorial link


----------



## holly99 (Sep 15, 2009)

Those are so fantastic and beautiful! They remind me of gumdrops!


----------



## holly99 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yours look more sugary than the ones with the directions. Did you coat them in extra sugar?

Oh, and what did you use to make the round ones?


----------



## LJA (Sep 15, 2009)

The look like CANDY!!!  So cool!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

I have 10 lbs of clear glycerin laying around. I now know what to do with it, thank you for posting this.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Sep 15, 2009)

WOW!!! I just want to eat them, they look soooo good to eat.


----------



## Melodee (Sep 15, 2009)

They do look yummy enough to eat!! Great job - those are beautiful!  Nice touch with the extra sugar!

Melodee


----------



## Soap-Goddess (Sep 15, 2009)

holly99 said:
			
		

> Yours look more sugary than the ones with the directions. Did you coat them in extra sugar?
> 
> Oh, and what did you use to make the round ones?



Hi Holly,
Yes, I coated them in sugar after unmolding and then let them set over night. I used a Wilton's bon bon mold that I got from the candy dept. at Michaels.

Blessed Be,
Donna


----------



## holly99 (Sep 15, 2009)

This would be a fun mold for them... of course, a lot more expensive than just cutting them apart!

http://www.wilton.com/store/site/produc ... AF3A880437


----------



## Soap-Goddess (Sep 15, 2009)

If your going to be making allot of these, I think it would be worth investing in the silicone molds as these can be a bit stubborn to get out of the ridgid molds.

Blessed Be,
Donna


----------



## rubato456 (Sep 15, 2009)

oooh! very pretty!


----------



## holly99 (Sep 15, 2009)

I was thinking about using a 8 x 8 square silicone pan. I'm looking forward to giving these a try.


----------



## Soap-Goddess (Sep 15, 2009)

That would be a perfect pan for doing the cubes in Holly. Please come back and post pics if you do these so we can see how pretty yours are. You will have so much fun doing them 

Blessed Be,
Donna


----------



## holly99 (Sep 15, 2009)

OK!


----------



## Rosey (Sep 15, 2009)

they look just like candy! They are beautiful!


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Sep 16, 2009)

yummy!!
I specially like the semi circle ones  Great job


----------



## tincanac (Sep 16, 2009)

Donna 

Those look fabulous - and yep I agree with everyone else - they do look good enough to eat!  Great job!


----------



## Soap-Goddess (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'm overwhelmed by all your kind comments. My daughter and I had so much fun making these and loved the end results in the shower. We might even be addicted to them now, LOL. 
Even her husband loved them in his shower and took a jar to work to use next to the sink for his co-workers to try 

So far every one thinks they look like those sweet & sour gummy candies   

The recipe is so versitile that you can change up the oils to make them as moisturizing as you want. We have used aloe vera oil, shea oil and hemp and loved them all. So use your imagination and have fun!

Blessed Be,
Donna


----------



## nickjuly (Sep 16, 2009)

WOW!!  You did a super job.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

These really look fantastic. I love them! What a great presentation too


----------

